# Veo named official Video Provider for Orange County SC



## OrangeCountyDad (Jul 8, 2021)

> Orange County SC officially announced a partnership with Veo to provide the club with the ultimate video experience. With this partnership, Veo will support the club’s effort in developing and analyzing its players and will together further ensure that the club has the right tools to identify future talent.
> 
> Teams and clubs affiliated with OCSC can receive a $200 discount on their camera when combining it with an annual subscription.









						VEO NAMED OFFICIAL VIDEO PROVIDER FOR THE ORANGE COUNTY SOCCER CLUB
					






					www.orangecountysoccer.com


----------

